# Data Cycles On and Off



## Hekdog (Jul 27, 2011)

Ever since I updated to FP1 I have noticed that the data will cycle on and off a few times a day. It typically seems to happen when I open an app that tries to download data such as Facebook or Youtube. It will eventually take care of itself, but this can take a minute or two of the data cycling on and off.

I assume this was built in to remedy the problem on previous radios where you would see the data arrows show that data was uploading, but it wouldn't download unless you either waited it out or got fed up and just cycled data on and off yourself. I am currently running Tweaked 2.1 w/0524 PBJ, however I am pretty sure the ROM has nothing to due with it as it is probably a FP1 radio problem or a hardware problem with my phone.

I am just wondering if anybody else has this issue or if it is something that I should maybe go in and try a SIM swap with Verizon or see if they will send me another phone?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've gotten it some. It seems to happen most when I've been on wifi and move out of wifi and onto mobile data. The phone just doesn't seem to handle those switches very well. It also seems to do that worse and more randomly around the times that Verizon is activating new LTE markets, which was the case recently.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hekdog (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, I know the Charge radio has a real tough time making the switches between wifi and 3g to 4g. That is the weird thing with mine though I am in an area that has had 4g since last September and it is a super flat area around here so signal is pretty much always really good. It seems like every time I go on Facebook the 4g icon immediately disappears and will pop back in and out for a couple of minutes before things settle down.


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

I had those problems. VZW sent me a new SIM and the problems got substantially worse. Just got a warranty replacement device yesterday and I'm waiting to see if things have improved...


----------



## Hekdog (Jul 27, 2011)

Well we will see what happens I messaged VZW on twitter and they told me to first try removing the SIM for about a minute, which I am guessing isn't going to do much. I am sure a new SIM will probably be what they say next. I hope I don't get to the point of them sending me a phone because I hate to risk the chance of getting a phone that is worse than the one I have now.

I shouldn't have to put up with it, but I guess I have gotten used to a few minutes here and there with data problems and my call quality has always been really good.


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

Hekdog said:


> Well we will see what happens I messaged VZW on twitter and they told me to first try removing the SIM for about a minute, which I am guessing isn't going to do much. I am sure a new SIM will probably be what they say next. I hope I don't get to the point of them sending me a phone because I hate to risk the chance of getting a phone that is worse than the one I have now.
> 
> I shouldn't have to put up with it, but I guess I have gotten used to a few minutes here and there with data problems and my call quality has always been really good.


Before I got a SIM, I'd have very intermittent radio issues...turn on wifi at home but it never connects until I power cycle the connection...3g/4g connection fails during handoff from one to the other and it doesn't reconnect without cycling the connection, etc. After I got a new SIM, I had numerous data disconnections and the cell signal would disappear entirely. It went from literally 1 issue a day to about 2 dozen. New device has been good so far, so I'm not sure why the old device + new SIM was such an issue, maybe the SIM registration process was messed up?


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

I have the same problem but it's only on 4g. Running on 3g I'm always connected, is this a same for you?


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

p2kmafia said:


> I have the same problem but it's only on 4g. Running on 3g I'm always connected, is this a same for you?


Honestly I never tried forcing 3G because I was always in a 4G area (except for the bathroom at work, lol). It may have resolved the issue with the hand off but signal dropping out after I got the new SIM was just crazy. I'd lose data and it wouldn't connect, then I'd reboot my phone and after rebooting I'd lose all signal connectivity (0 bars with a little 'x' over them) for about 30 seconds. Then power cycle and it'd work okay for a little bit again.


----------



## Hekdog (Jul 27, 2011)

I have never tried forcing into 3g either, but I did notice a couple weeks ago when I was traveling in a 3g area that when I used my hotspot my signal did stay on consistently. It was a little frustrating because I got a consistently better data connection with the hotspot on 3g then I ever do on 4g. To me it seems that FP1 didn't fix anything with the 4g signal from previous radio versions it just cycles it on and off now when it is having issues to try and resolve it instead of me having to do it manually.

It really is too bad because with Tweaked and PBJ and all the tweaks applied my phone itself runs as good as it ever has, but the inconsistency in 4g data is starting to lead me towards looking at other phones which I will have to pay full price for to keep my unlimited data.


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

I have the data cycling as well. Comfort in numbers?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

I has some issues with this too. I associated it to Verizon end of things originally as it didn't start right when the fp1 rolled out. This may be nothing more than coincidence but when I flashed from pbj 0524 to 0504 its been rock solid.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## Hekdog (Jul 27, 2011)

I honestly think that this is a part of the FP1 radio update. I could be completely wrong, but from what I have heard is that the issues we had with 4g data previously was due to an authentication issue on part of the SIM and the network. I know that if I manually cycled data on and off on previous radios that usually the connection would come around and start working. I think that maybe, just maybe, this cycling was built into the new radio that if an authentication issue occurs that the radio resets thus us seeing the data cycling on and off until the data starts working.

Just an off the wall theory that I have, but I guess easier that the radio does it by itself then me having to do it manually.


----------



## BleedsOrangeandBlue (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought the issues I had with this were related to the data toggles I use in Tasker. At least I know now that it's not my scripting that is leading to my frustrations.

It nearly got me killed tonight on the road trying to get directions somewhere.


----------



## DesertRatBiggs (Jun 10, 2011)

Ha ha. And I thought I was the only one that was having problems with my 4g messing up. I just always kept it on 3g and it was fine.

Figures that instead of fixing the actual problem they just program it to cycle automatically until it works.

Althought recently my 3g has been dropping out as well. At the moment I have attributed it to the dirty tonsit kernal I was running. So I flashed the 0504 pbj kernal and so far so good. We shall see.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------

